# Croatian (BCS): Božo Biškupić



## kangminxi

does anybody knows how to prounouce croatian?
Božo Biškupiæ is the minister of culture of Croatia...help me how to pronounce his name..

thanks,


----------



## alby

Hi

It would be BO-(like *BO*rn) ŽO- (like french *J*ean)

BIŠKUPIĆ- BISHKUPICH 

Š- sh
Ć- ch
U- you will pronounce like *U* in Febr*u*ary

I hope i didn't confuse you too much!

Nataša


----------



## Montenegrina

Meni hrvatski izgovor dosta dobro ide ;-).


----------



## alby

Montenegrina said:
			
		

> Meni hrvatski izgovor dosta dobro ide ;-).


 
Bravo, bilo bi žalosno da ti ne ide dobro .

Nataša


----------



## Montenegrina

alby said:
			
		

> Bravo, bilo bi žalosno da ti ne ide dobro .
> 
> Nataša


 
Slažem se. Ja i dalje mislim da su srpski, hrvatski i crnogorski samo dijalekti jednog jezika koji nema ime , i da bi njemu trebalo naći naziv. 
U zdravlje!


----------



## MirjanaB

zar postoji i crnogorski jezik?!


----------



## Montenegrina

Postoji, još uvijek ne zvanično, ali ovamo u Crnoj Gori se bore za crnogorski jezik. Tu ima DOSTA politike.I u Hrvatskoj ste imali nešto slično nakon otcjepljenja, koliko se sjećam, uvođene su nove riječi i svašta nešto ... Ovamo  se ne uvode nove riječi, nema promjena sintaksičkih, morfoloških ili bilo kakvih drugih, ali se govori o proglašenju crnogorskog jezika. O tome odlučuju ljudi koji najmanje o tome znaju, političari a ne lingvisti. 
Relano (politički) gledano, ako su srpski i hrvatski posebni jezici, zašto onda to ne bi bio i crnogorski-poseban jezik? Lingvistički gledano-hrvatski i srpski su jedan te isti jezik sa dijalekatsim razlikama. Nije jednostavno na to odgovoriti, to je lingvistički problem star vijek ili nesto više.


----------



## darkov

zaboraviste bošnjački, devojke


----------



## Montenegrina

darkov said:
			
		

> zaboraviste bošnjački, devojke


 
Pa, u pravu si, Darko, dodajmo i Bosnjački toj grupi, nisu ni oni gubavi .


----------



## Jana337

Dear friends, 

I am not exactly versed in your languages, but I think I can safely recognize chat. 

Jana


----------



## Montenegrina

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Dear friends,
> 
> I am not exactly versed in your languages, but I think I can safely recognize chat.
> 
> Jana


 
Hi, Jana! I've noticed that people who speak Czeck and Polish understand serbian/croatian much better than I, a native of Serbian, understand their languages.


----------

